# Micronised linseed?



## Overgrown Pony (17 October 2012)

Hey guys

This is the 2nd horse I've fed micronised linseed to. I feed it for condition and skin. I've heard from a farrier that it's good for their feet too.

I've always fed 2 plastic tumblers (around 2 cupfuls) per day. I've met a few people recently that only feed 2 level tiny scoops a day ie the wee scoops you use for supplements.

Is there any point in feeding it at such a low level? Or is it me that's feeding too much?


----------



## Emilieu (17 October 2012)

Good question - I feed the sane as you and keep seeing posts from people saying a bag lasts forever! Wondering if I should cut back x


----------



## criso (17 October 2012)

One of the reasons you can feed linseed it to replace the omega oils present in grass and lost in hay.  A guide I was given was 150 grams of micronized linseed for every 10kg of hay.

I do still feed some in summer but about half the winter rate.


----------



## Jingleballs (17 October 2012)

I'd be interested in people's replies to this - I feed 4 small scoops a day split between 2 feeds as recommended on the bag (it's equimins linseed I've been using but will get some from charnwood when the bag runs out)


----------



## mandwhy (17 October 2012)

I saw some at a saddlery the other day and since my new horse's previous owner said her hooves can get flaky/weak I thought I'd give it a go, however she is a fatty haflinger and really does not need any more weight! The saddler said one cup twice a day but I don't want her to put any more weight on so she just has one feed with one cup (well two handfuls!).

Do other people find it makes them gain weight to any great degree at the rate of one or two cups a day?


----------



## Daytona (17 October 2012)

I feed two mug fulls a day split between three feeds. I'm trying to put weight on my boy.


----------



## mightymammoth (17 October 2012)

I feed a heaped mug a day so prob 250-300mg however I would play it by ear as I've found it can really pile the weight on.

I fed two mugs a day last winter and he put weight on throughout the winter but he is a good doer.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 October 2012)

Last week I started to give my Tb an extra 100 grammes of linseed a day so he was on 200 a day took off his rug this morning and thought you porker ! Well that worked well .


----------



## thatsmygirl (17 October 2012)

I feed 2 mugs a day to my tb and he's never looked better


----------



## TJ&Ozzie (18 October 2012)

I also feed 2 mugs a day over 2 meals


----------



## Janah (18 October 2012)

I feed half a mug a day to my 14.2 good doer for feet and coat.


----------



## OldNag (18 October 2012)

I'm doing c.100g aday for 15h welsh d for hooves and coat. Only 3 weeks in but i swear i see a difference to his coat already.


----------



## stencilface (18 October 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Last week I started to give my Tb an extra 100 grammes of linseed a day so he was on 200 a day took off his rug this morning and thought you porker ! Well that worked well .
		
Click to expand...

You haven't taken his rug off in a week?!


----------



## Cupcakes and Horses (18 October 2012)

I started mine on a mug a day but about three weeks in he became very spooky and tense and difficult that was the only thing that had changed so took him off it for a while I have now started him on a 50ml scoop a day with the hope of slowly increasing to find a level he can cope with how much benefit he'll get from such a small amount I'm not sure but got a huge sack of the stuff left after losing my old boy!


----------



## rowy (18 October 2012)

I feed just over half a mug to my fatty 15hh welsh x just so he gets benefit in hooves and joints etc. 

My 3 year old connie x 15.1hh gets 1 mug at the moment as she is not a good doer at all. May up it to 2 mugs spread over 2 feeds during winter but will play it by ear.


----------



## wiglet (18 October 2012)

My TB gets 2 mugs a day for weight gain but my ISH just gets a small 20ml scoop in her evening feed - she doesn't need weight gain, just a nice shiny coat


----------



## claribella (18 October 2012)

mandwhy- Id be really careful because it really does help horses gain. My poor doer as never looked so fat which I dont mind too much going into winter as she looses quite quickly. If you are concerned about feet then perhaps feed magnesium oxide instead. It is brilliant for feed and also helps horses loose weight. Also seaweed and rosehips are great too. You can get them all from naturalhorsesupplies online.


----------



## Maesfen (18 October 2012)

mandwhy said:



			I saw some at a saddlery the other day and since my new horse's previous owner said her hooves can get flaky/weak I thought I'd give it a go, however she is a fatty haflinger and really does not need any more weight! The saddler said one cup twice a day but I don't want her to put any more weight on so she just has one feed with one cup (well two handfuls!).

Do other people find it makes them gain weight to any great degree at the rate of one or two cups a day?
		
Click to expand...

You could try using brewers yeast instead as that is also a very good skin and hoof conditioner because it's full of B vitamins so aids digestion.


----------



## Brightbay (18 October 2012)

I weight it, because I don't trust myself 

During summer, horse gets 70g a day.  Mid winter, when the grass is poor and he gets some hay in the field, he gets about 200g a day.

I could say a mugful, but then I don't know what size mugs everybody else has 

He's a 17hh good doer, btw.  With (now) very shiney hooves


----------



## posie_honey (18 October 2012)

i use a 75gm scoop from the equimins packet - and she has a scoop twice a day - so 150gms a day


----------



## mrsh2010 (6 November 2012)

Are the amounts you lovely people putting above the wet weight?

I'm just slowing introducing it into my boy's diet to help with his weight, I've got the stuff that I put in my slow cooker over night

Thanks in advance


----------



## amandap (6 November 2012)

mrsh2010 said:



			Are the amounts you lovely people putting above the wet weight?

I'm just slowing introducing it into my boy's diet to help with his weight, I've got the stuff that I put in my slow cooker over night

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

Micronised linseed is already 'cooked' and milled so peeps are talking about dry weight.


----------



## mrsh2010 (6 November 2012)

amandap said:



			Micronised linseed is already 'cooked' and milled so peeps are talking about dry weight. 

Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Goldenstar (6 November 2012)

Stencilface said:



			You haven't taken his rug off in a week?!   

Click to expand...

Probally have not I have two grooms.


----------



## stencilface (6 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Probally have not I have two grooms.
		
Click to expand...

It was tongue in cheek


----------



## Goldenstar (6 November 2012)

Stencilface said:



			It was tongue in cheek 

Click to expand...

I knew !


----------



## stencilface (6 November 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			I knew !
		
Click to expand...

Lol sorry, just checking!


----------



## Always Henesy (6 November 2012)

thatsmygirl said:



			I feed 2 mugs a day to my tb and he's never looked better
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.....


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 November 2012)

mandwhy said:



			I saw some at a saddlery the other day and since my new horse's previous owner said her hooves can get flaky/weak I thought I'd give it a go, however she is a fatty haflinger and really does not need any more weight! The saddler said one cup twice a day but I don't want her to put any more weight on so she just has one feed with one cup (well two handfuls!).

Do other people find it makes them gain weight to any great degree at the rate of one or two cups a day?
		
Click to expand...

I think it is important to have a measure which you knowthe exact weight of, I feed 100 gms in winter, [50 or less in summer], rising to 200 depending on condition and workload.
Two small 25ml scoops is ridiculous imho.
I would not feed more than 100gms to a fatty, and would start with 50-60gms, but I would add minerals, linseed is only one of the ingredients of the barefoot diet, along  with non molassed sugar beet and minerals eg pro earth.
Cutting out sugars: molasses and moglo will allow her to utilise fibre for energy, without adding calories, so no molassed sugar beet nuts, which seem to be a staple in all amateur horse keepers, non molassed s/beet is available.
Fast fibre will also provide minerals and is non fattenening.


----------



## saffytessa (6 November 2012)

posie_honey said:



			i use a 75gm scoop from the equimins packet - and she has a scoop twice a day - so 150gms a day
		
Click to expand...

Im fairly sure my equimins packet says the 75ml scoop provided holds 35g  of linseed so you would be feeding 70g a day. It also recommends up to 4 scoops a day for a horse (140g) or 2 scoops for a pony (70g)


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 November 2012)

claribella said:



			mandwhy- Id be really careful because it really does help horses gain. My poor doer as never looked so fat which I dont mind too much going into winter as she looses quite quickly. If you are concerned about feet then perhaps feed magnesium oxide instead. It is brilliant for feed and also helps horses loose weight. Also seaweed and rosehips are great too. You can get them all from naturalhorsesupplies online.
		
Click to expand...

Seaweed may be too high in iron, for that reason I tend to use very little of it, certainly nothing like the amount recomended on the bag, my 15kg sack has lasted three years, but I feed 15 - 20gms of other minerals, the "recommended" amount of magnesium per day is 6gms upward, to even 25gms!
6gms magnesium is actually 12 gms of magnesium oxide.
Unless you are willing to spend a lot of time on studying this, it is easier to buy a balanced mineral, even pro earth has only 6gms magnesium at recommended rate.
Hoof supplements seem to be lower in Mg,  and promote biotin, but a good balanced diet with linseed will allow horse to manufacture its own biotin.
With a good diet and regular exercise you will find hooves will improve, and you may even think about removing shoes.
The only haflinger I know is a "warhorse" , stocky and strong, but has a leg at each corner and good hoof wall quality.
He gets lots of road work and general hacking ,but also works well in an outline, hunting, he would go all day.


----------



## Coblover63 (6 November 2012)

Charnwood suggest 150g for a small pony up to 200g for a "large thoroughbred".  Whilst I appreciate that it's great for weight-gain and condition, hooves etc - would you really see any benefit from feeding tiny amounts?


----------

